

Ars looks back at 20 years of Linux - Newky
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2011/08/march-of-the-penguin-ars-looks-back-at-20-years-of-linux.ars

======
Sniffnoy
When is the "then" on the "Linux distributions used" piechart at the end?

------
Getahobby
Quick - somebody tell the Tannenbaum story. Kids, gather around!!!

~~~
Getahobby
Dammit. Spelled his name wrong even after one looonnng semester with his
textbook.

------
cturner
typo, "When Novell got into the Linux market in 2007"

It was 2003, as the link demonstrates.

